# Fermented Feed Goats



## goats&moregoats (Feb 6, 2016)

Does anyone use fermented feed for their goats?....if so can you share your mixture and advice...just checking into this method.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 6, 2016)

I've heard of folks feeding their goats spent grain from local breweries... That's fermented. There was a New Zelander on here or maybe it was over on BYC... anyway, she did fermented grain for her goats and sheep and said it was great. Basically take whatever grains you're now feeding them and add water then stir. let set for 3-4 days stirring once a day. leave open to the air, maybe cover with a light towel. By the 4th day the grains should be ready (they'll smell like a really good sourdough). You can mix up enough for several days feeding as it will continue to ferment (getting stronger over time) for a week or two depending on temp. Before you run out completely, add more grains and more water after morning feeding, stir and let set overnight, and it will be ready to go next morning. It's called back-slopping and because you're starting with already fermented grains it will ferment much, much faster.

Here's a FAQ designed for chickens, but will work just the same for goats. https://tikktok.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/fermented-feed-faq/


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 8, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I've heard of folks feeding their goats spent grain from local breweries... That's fermented. There was a New Zelander on here or maybe it was over on BYC... anyway, she did fermented grain for her goats and sheep and said it was great. Basically take whatever grains you're now feeding them and add water then stir. let set for 3-4 days stirring once a day. leave open to the air, maybe cover with a light towel. By the 4th day the grains should be ready (they'll smell like a really good sourdough). You can mix up enough for several days feeding as it will continue to ferment (getting stronger over time) for a week or two depending on temp. Before you run out completely, add more grains and more water after morning feeding, stir and let set overnight, and it will be ready to go next morning. It's called back-slopping and because you're starting with already fermented grains it will ferment much, much faster.
> 
> Here's a FAQ designed for chickens, but will work just the same for goats. https://tikktok.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/fermented-feed-faq/



Thanks for sharing.....just checking into it at this point.


----------

